# Colson lwb



## SJ_BIKER (May 5, 2022)

Seeking info about the year of this frame. Serial # is 1268H
What year is this?
Klunker head welded on some brake supports prior my acquiring it.
Should be fun.
Would like some truss rods for it.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2022)

36-37. Check for a date stamp & extra brazing at the chainstay/BB joints. That frame has been floating around for some time...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 5, 2022)

I've had it for 12 years ...found it at the local flea market in San Jose CA. So it's just time to get er done at least for riding around the summer


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 5, 2022)

Hoping to find a correct crank if possible in good plating too


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2022)

So no date stamp or extra brazing? Then 36


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 5, 2022)

Like this?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2022)

No, that looks like a repair. It would be an extra braze Colson started adding in 37 to theunderside of the chainstay/bottom bracket joints.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 5, 2022)

🤔 I'll look


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 5, 2022)

Long overdue pic....so no extra welds


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 5, 2022)

Makes me wonder if I should even ride it...ugh


----------

